# 10r vs 8r carbon



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

I am wondering how much the ride quality would vary between the 10r carbon of the s-works and the 8r carbon of the pro Roubaix.


----------



## alfonso1168 (Sep 27, 2005)

the difference between the 10r and the 8r is 2r
10r - 8r = 2r
r = $575 dollars
S-works frameset = $2900
pro roubaix framset = $1750
 

seriously, the difference is the type of carbon processing which means the 10r will be slightly lighter and stiffer (around 200 grams - 1/2 a pound)....will it actually make you faster.....doubt it....but it will make your wallet lighter and make your smile bigger because you will have a better bike than most people....
of course all the racer experts who think they are experts will swear they can tell the difference......but the reality is after you fork out, ridiculous amounts of money, it will make you say anything so you don't feel stupid......


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> I thought the Roubaix Pro is at least 9r.
> 
> Not that one R will change my ride.


If you look, this thread is from 2007, I guess gaspi101 was looking at
old threads and added a comment. The 2011 Roubaix Pro is 10r


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

alfonso1168 said:


> the difference between the 10r and the 8r is 2r
> 10r - 8r = 2r
> r = $575 dollars
> S-works frameset = $2900
> ...


Grat response. Thanks!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought the Roubaix Pro is at least 9r. 

Not that one R will change my ride.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

I was, actually! I wanted to know what 8r, 10r etc meant. Then i found this thread and later the brochure on Specialized's FACT carbon...pretty sweet. http://issuu.com/jrun1974/docs/fact_whitepaper?mode=a_p


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You might find this a little more user friendly.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/microsite/fact/index.html


----------



## jadrum37 (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting.


----------

